# kage inovation pushers



## mbaldasaro03 (Jan 19, 2011)

thinking about getting a kage inovation pusher for my bobcat has anyone bought one of these or used one. they seem good but i would like some input


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Do a search using the word Kage*

and you will find alot if useful info.
We run a 10' on a telehandler and love it! 
We bought it new and now has 160 hrs. on it with no issues to this point.
We like the fact it oscillates and turns, has a trip edge and scrapes to pavement the first time. In our application it has proven far more productive than the other box pushers.

Think of a 9' or even a 10' if your machine has the power, not sure what size Bobcat you have.

If the machine in a very heavy snow can't push the box when plowing, pull the Kage and just use the plow in those situations, that way you can take advantage of the size 80% of the time and just pull the Kage off the other 20% of the time.

Good luck with your decesion.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I just bought 2 of them. One 10ft and an 8ft unit. 10ft unit on a Terex PT80 and the 8ft on a ASV PT60

So far, we like them. They scrape real well, stack well, and are extremly fast. You don't have the "Empty" travel with these like you do a pusher. The guys windrow on way, then spin and push back the way they came, then put on the sides and push the rest up the the pile. Quite a bit of time savings. The 8ft units route speed has been cut by about 1/3, and we have only used it on 2 pushes. Once he gets more used to it, I am sure the speeds will improve even more.

We are currently phasing out my Arctic sectionals with the Kages, do to the build quality and simpleness of design.

J.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

do you have a 10 foot arctic skid pusher for sale? i have 3 kages and love them but would still like to try an arctic
steve


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I do, but its my last 10ft unit, and its an older non-trip unit. But IMO the non-trips work better than the trip design.

J.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

is it for sale? and explain why you like it better than a trip edge?


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

It could be for sale. I would have to have a deffinate sale so I could get a replacement ASAP.

The older ones work better because they dont have as much "Give" as the new ones. With the trips, they seem to just not get enough edge to the ground, and the edges are always wanting to flex while you are scraping. The older ones don't do that. They just keep there attack angle and keep on scraping. 

My first 3 Arctics were used 10ft non trips, and the second 3 were all trip edges. From day one of use, the guys that got the new ones, wanted the older ones back becasue they all claimed that the old ones did a better job. Even my dealer has heard this from guys that had old ones then went to new ones. He even has a guy that will buy just about any non trip that he can get his hands on.

As for block breakage? we break just as many blocks with the non trips as the trips do. Hit a curb nice and square, and it doesn't matter what edge is on the unit. Plus the older ones weren't mas produced, so the build quality is WAY!!!!! better. All three of the newer ones I had had some sort of stupid built in a hurry type of problem. 

J.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Subscribing.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Peterbilt;1205893 said:


> It could be for sale. I would have to have a deffinate sale so I could get a replacement ASAP.
> 
> The older ones work better because they dont have as much "Give" as the new ones. With the trips, they seem to just not get enough edge to the ground, and the edges are always wanting to flex while you are scraping. The older ones don't do that. They just keep there attack angle and keep on scraping.
> 
> ...


what would you be asking for it? i am not familiar with their older non trip pushers..they still have some sort of give in the blocking ?
steve


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

What did you pay for a kage system? I looked briefly this fall but never got close to asking price. I was thinking a 10ft. on an S650 BOBCAT.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

My complete 10Ft unit was $6000, And the Kage (Sides only) itself I bought for another plow I have was just over $2000.

If I were to sell the 10ft Arctic, I would ask $2500, and I would throw in a few blocks with it. Its also got Brand new cutting edges on it as well.

J.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

could you PM me your zipcode? pic of it?


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah I will get some pics of it.

Zip is 52340


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

We run a 10 ft on our Bobcat A 300 and love it. We had to stud the tires though. I put 100 in each tire. 95 % of the time we run it in all wheel steer mode so the studs are lasting a long time and the damage to the lots is very minimal. I love our A 300 because we can push and steer without losing any forward momentum. With a 650 and a 10 ft you will need to stud or put winter tires on.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Kcress,
Check out this thread: thttp://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1210834#post1210834 (post #13). I mentioned something that you may want to check out on your A300. Maybe the newer ones don't have that issue anymore.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

DGODGR;1210852 said:


> Kcress,
> Check out this thread: thttp://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1210834#post1210834 (post #13). I mentioned something that you may want to check out on your A300. Maybe the newer ones don't have that issue anymore.


Thanks for the info. I will have to check it out.


----------

